# Full Moon



## catnapper (Feb 15, 2014)

Planning a trip to Costa Rica. Can anyone tell me what effect full moon has on Tarpon ?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

catnapper said:


> Planning a trip to Costa Rica. Can anyone tell me what effect full moon has on Tarpon ?


I would avoid fishing the full moon for tarpon if at all possible.

If that is the only time you can go, then go. It's a pretty place and you'll have a nice time anyway.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

It will be a great place to visit and you will have lots of fun


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I like fishing at night on a full moon at the Port A jetties. I jumped a lot of tarpon using a dark colored swim lure as the current slows either side of slack tide. I canâ€™t speak specifically to Costa Rica though.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*crack of dawn, high noon, dusk*



catnapper said:


> Planning a trip to Costa Rica. Can anyone tell me what effect full moon has on Tarpon ?


you never know, during a full moon, you may be able to jump a couple at the crack of dawn, mid day or dusk. Plus, when I'm tarpon fishing, one fish is a successful day. during a full moon, if they turn on, it could be at any time of the day. but most likely very short lived. if you are going to be there, i'd have to give it a try. ask the guides/lodge what they think?? they may be so think, it doesn't matter. :wink::texasflag


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

catnapper said:


> Planning a trip to Costa Rica. Can anyone tell me what effect full moon has on Tarpon ?


I'd avoid the full moon if possible. Down there, things are different. Often there is a lot of cloud cover - just depends on time of year etc. That fishery is not what it was 20 years ago. Not even close. I was there a year ago and was very disappointed with the way it had changed. No doubt that commercial fishing has had a huge impact on non-game species like sharks, jacks etc. Just not many around. Tarpon were smaller than they should have been for the time of year and bait wasn't as easy to come by as it should have been. The farming, mostly banana plantations, are vastly more extensive than they were 20 years ago. Once you clear the mountains headed for the coast, the countryside now looks like you are flying over farming areas of Texas, not a rain forest countryside. You can't have all that farming, all those pesticides, etc. without impacting the fishery. I saw extensive crop dusting every day we were out fishing. Really a shame.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

We were down there during a full moon in July. We caught plenty of fish. I heard everything from don't go the full moon f's it all up to the locals taking off of work to fish the full moon so I don't know. My first cast in CR at night by myself after dropping the bags off at the house I got hooked up. You'll catch fish and have a good time either way.


----------

